# Gibson Les Paul Tribute Goldtop $1050 Edmonton



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Gibson Les Paul Gold Top | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

